# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  القائد العسكري

## معاذ ملحم

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1490/97083502nx2.jpg علي خلقي الشرايري .. السياسي في سبيل الأمة والوطن   أول صفاته الخلق الجميل ، فلقب '' خلقي'' ألحق باسمه في شبابه، لما تميز به من نبل وشهامة وإيثار، تجلت في خدمته العسكرية، والمعارك التي قادها في القوقاز وليبيا واليمن ، وهو بذلك يؤكد قدراته العسكرية وثبات جأشه .
كلما اشتد الوغى وحمي وطيس المعركة، التي قادته من أرض إلى أرض، فلم يتقاعس عنها مهما كانت نائية ومحاطة بالمخاوف. كانت اربد لا تزال ذات تربة خصبة زاخرة بالخيرات، وموطن الفلاحين المواظبين على فلاحة الأرض واستدرار مكنوناتها ، وكان سكن الكهوف شائعاً في القرن التاسع عشر، وهو نوع من الالتجاء إلى الأرض من قسوة الطقس وشظف العيش .
في مغارة جدّه في اربد، ولد علي خلقي الشرايري عام 1878 م، لأسرة امتهنت الزراعة ، وكافحت في سبيل توفير مقومات العيش في تلك الفترة ، وقد برزت ميول علي خلقي للعلم بشكل مبكر، ومستغرب في ذلك الزمن، ولعدم توفر المدارس، فالتحق بالكتّاب، وأظهر تفوقاً في تلقي العلم أكثر من العمل في الزراعة مختلفا عن أقرانه ، فألح على والده وقد انتصرت له والدته، طالبين منه السماح له الالتحاق بالمدرسة الأقرب، وهي لأحد أفراد عائلة الخطيب ، غير أن هذه المدرسة الصغيرة لم تلب طموح هذا الفتى المتعطش للمعرفة، والراغب في تغيير مجرى حياته، والتفوق على الواقع الماثل (د.محمد العناقرة).
تواصلت رغبة علي خلقي الشرايري في الاستزادة من الدراسة، وفكر بالرحيل إلى دمشق، لكن معارضة والده جعلته يقدم على بيع إحدى دواب والده في درعا، واستثمر ثمنها بالإنتساب للمدرسة الرشيدية في دمشق.
احضر لوالده مقابل ذلك شهادة تفوق وتميز من المدرسة ، عندها تحولت قناعة والده، وسعى إلى دعم ابنه بالذهاب إلى اسطنبول للالتحاق بالمدرسة العسكرية هناك ، وهي المدرسة الأفضل في الإمبراطورية العثمانية ، وأصبح علي تلميذاً في مدرسة الأستانة الحربية، وقد كان لتفوقه ولسماته الشخصية دورً كبير في تسهيل قبوله في هذه المدرسة ، ففي العام 1902 م أنهى دراسته وتخرج برتبة ملازم ثاني في الجيش العثماني ، فلم يكتف بذلك، فرغبته بالمعرفة والتقدم دفعته، إلى الالتحاق بكلية المدفعية ليرفّع بعد التخرج منها إلى رتبة ملازم أول، وكان ذلك في العام 1905 م .
عرف علي الشرايري بالكفاءة العلمية والعسكرية ، وقد لفت انتباه قادته في الجيش، وحصل على تقارير أشادت بقدراته وكفاءته، مما سارع بترقيته حتى احتل مكانة متقدمة في الجيش ، فعين قائداً للسرية السابعة المدفعية في الفرقة (51) المتواجدة في منطقة الدردنيل ، ثم انتقل إلى القوقاز وتركستان من اجل الاشتراك في الحرب ضد الجيش الروسي ، واستطاع خلال الحرب الروسية من تحقيق انتصارات عديدة، دلت على شجاعته وقدراته العسكرية.
منحته قيادة الأركان وسام الشجاعة من المرتبة الأولى، ورفّعته إلى رتبة رئيس أول ، وفي عام 1906 م أصبح في قيادة المدفعية في الفرقة نفسها ، وشهدت تلك الفترة الكثير من التحولات السياسية والعسكرية، في مختلف المناطق التابعة للدولة العثمانية، وعلى حدودها المختلفة نتيجة لضعف بنية الدولة. في نهايات العام 1907 م نقل الشرايري إلى قيادة الفرقة (14) المتمركزة في لبنان وسوريا والأردن ، وفي الفترة نفسها رفع إلى رتبة قائم مقام عسكري ، وقد لمس خلال وجوده في بلاد الشام الإرهاصات الأولى للتحرك ضد الوضع الراهن ، حيث كان له دور واضح في الجمعية العربية الفتاة المناهضة لسياسة التتريك، التي اخذ جماعة الاتحاد والترقي بإتباعها ، ولم تدم إقامته في سوريا، حيث نقل سنة 1908 م إلى اليمن للمشاركة في مواجهة الثورة العارمة هناك، التي أشرت على ضعف الدولة، ودخولها مرحلة التراجع السريع.
ساهم بالمفاوضات التي منحت الإمام يحيى سلطات حقيقية واسعة، ودعماً مالياً كبيراً. وكانت القوات الايطالية قد بدأت بغزو ليبيا فأرسل علي خلقي الشرايري للمشاركة في الحرب ضد الجيوش الايطالية عام 1911 م ، لكن ضعف الدولة وتخلف نظمها العسكرية أدى إلى سقوط ليبيا في يد الايطاليين ، فعاد بعدها الشرايري إلى اسطنبول في العام 1913م. أصبح علي الشرايري حاكماً عسكرياً لمنطقة مكة المكرمة ، وهناك التحق بالثورة العربية الكبرى بقيادة الشريف الحسين بن علي ، واستطاع إقناع الجنود والضباط العرب في الحامية التركية بالوقوف إلى جانب جيش الثورة العربية ، وبذلك أعلن الولاء للشريف الحسين في قيادة الثورة ، وقد كان لعلي خلقي الشرايري دور بارزً في مجريات الأحداث والمعارك التي قادها العرب، لتحقيق انتصارات متتالية على القوات التركية حتى تم تحرير المنطقة العربية وصولاً إلى شمال مدينة حلب. بعد خروج الملك فيصل من سوريا، عمد الشرايري بالتعاون مع أبناء الأردن إلى تشكيل حكومات الحكم المحلي ، مثل حكومة اربد التي ترأسها علي خلقي الشرايري، نظراً لخبرته ومكانته في الثورة وصحبته للملك فيصل الأول ، وعمل على تنظيم قوة عسكرية في شمال الأردن وأجزاء من جنوب سوريا ، وتم إقامة مؤتمر عام في أم قيس من أجل إنشاء هذه الحكومة المحلية التي ضمت وجهاء عشائر اربد ومحيطها وضمت أيضاً احمد مريود عن منطقتي الجولان وحوران ، في دلاله على التوجه القومي حتى لدى حكومات الحكم المحلي الأردنية ، لان علي خلقي كان يتطلع إلى تحرير البلاد العربية، من كل قوى الاستعمار والاستبداد. 
وتعتبر هذه الحكومة ممهدة لقيام إمارة شرق الأردن، بقيادة الأمير عبد الله الأول ابن الحسين ، حيث نص أحد بنودها على تأسيس حكومة عربية وطنية مستقلة برئاسة أمير عربي هاشمي ، وقد تميزت علاقة الشرايري بالأمير عبد الله المؤسس بالحميمية القائمة على الود والتقدير.
زاره الأمير (الملك فيما بعد) في منزله في اربد عدة مرات ، وفي سنة 1923 م، دخل علي خلقي الشرايري حكومة حسن أبو الهدى، حيث أصبح ناظر المعارف واشترك في عدد من اللجان والمهام ذات التأثير في بناء الدولة. 
كان علي خلقي الشرايري رجل دولة ، جمع بين العلم والخبرة العسكرية الاحترافية ، وكان عروبي الانتماء أردني الولاء ، وقدم حياته كلها خدمة لبلده وأمته ، وكان من ابرز رجالات جيل الرواد، الذين تركوا بصماتهم الذهبية على مسيرة التحرر العربي، وبناء الدولة في ظروف بالغة القسوة وغنية بالتحولات الكبيرة.

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="12 10"]
علي خلقي الشرايري ..  السياسي في سبيل الأمة والوطن 

أول صفاته الخلق  الجميل ، فلقب '' خلقي'' ألحق باسمه في شبابه، لما تميز به من نبل وشهامة وإيثار،  تجلت في خدمته العسكرية، والمعارك التي قادها 

كان علي خلقي  الشرايري رجل دولة ، جمع بين العلم والخبرة العسكرية الاحترافية ، وكان عروبي  الانتماء أردني الولاء ، وقدم حياته كلها خدمة لبلده وأمته ، وكان من ابرز رجالات  جيل الرواد، الذين تركوا بصماتهم الذهبية على مسيرة التحرر العربي، وبناء الدولة في  ظروف بالغة القسوة وغنية بالتحولات الكبيرة.
معاذ 

مشكور على الباقة المميزة من المواضيع القيمة لرجالات الاردن وأعلام هذا الوطن الغالي 

تقديري لمجهودك 

[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وانا أثمن لكِ هذه المشاركات المتميزه والتي تدل على اهتمامك بالوطن ورجالات الوطن الغالي .. لانكِ متميزة

----------

